# Netanyahu blasts the UN over Iran Deal



## Gunz (Oct 3, 2015)

Bibi let them have it

Netanyahu Rebukes U.N. Over Iran Accord


----------



## Centermass (Oct 3, 2015)

It was like a parent, both schooling and scolding their child. 

Probably the only man in the entire room, with a pair.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 3, 2015)

In visits with both Putin, and Bibi, Obama has not done well. Putin sees the "O" for the uninformed, spineless failure that he is; that is why Putin is in Syria with no worries at all. No matter what obama does, Putin will make him look like an ass. Netanyahu has been slighted by "O" every chance he got. Bibi also has the POTUS after Bush, pegged for the rude, classless bottom feeder that he is.


----------

